# wireless on/off switch ?



## dennky (Dec 5, 2009)

I have ath0 Atheros 9280 interface but in laptop there on/off switch for wireless card. When start FreeBSD that switch not respoding is off. Is there a command to on wireless card ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 5, 2009)

Have you looked in the BIOS? My laptop has such a touch button as well, and BIOS controls whether it can be used at all.


----------



## dennky (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, but not have nothing for this in BIOS :|.


----------



## aragon (Dec 6, 2009)

What laptop is it?

If you boot FreeBSD with the switch on, does wireless work then?


----------



## dennky (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't, swith only working when system loaded before that no. But on FreeBSD never working probably controlled by system but how i don't know.


----------

